# EDGE DS 1.4 OS Update



## jfdz (Aug 23, 2008)

From the website:

EDGE OS v1.4 has been released. Changes include:

* Game compatibility fixes (2436, 2472, 2540)
* Automatic rumble support for EZ3in1
* Automatic Opera Browser RAM patching for EZ3in1
* Updated the cheat code database file

a new and improved version of  EDGE skin editor which includes bug fixes and two new languages (Japanese and Tagalog).

Link to the download page http://www.edge-ds.cn/?lang=en&page=downloads


----------



## euphemism (Aug 24, 2008)

They are just now adding support for the rumble and RAM functions?


----------



## fischju (Aug 24, 2008)

Automatic patching is nice, which other carts have this? Rudolph's tool gets old after a while


----------



## Lord Toon (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey Thanks for the Update! *goes and DL*//


----------



## Foie (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice to see updates sill coming out for the EDGE.  Too bad none of them are new features (other than auto patching and stuff)...  But then again, the EDGE is basically a low feature cart that runs games quickly and flawlessly.  And I don't expect much more out of it.


----------



## lenselijer (Aug 24, 2008)

I hope they also fixed the pokémon wii connection ....


----------



## Torrunt (Aug 24, 2008)

lenselijer said:
			
		

> I hope they also fixed the pokémon wii connection ....



Do they know there is a problem with that? if not, maybe you should mention it to them.


----------



## Examo (Aug 24, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> Automatic patching is nice, which other carts have this? Rudolph's tool gets old after a while


Like, the cart that the EDGE is based on? (CycloDS)


----------



## neoscum (Aug 24, 2008)

Good to see Edge releasing more updates


----------



## roguetrip (Aug 24, 2008)

yay, now only if my EDGE comes in the mail this week!!


----------



## Bri (Aug 24, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> Automatic patching is nice, which other carts have this? Rudolph's tool gets old after a while



The Acekard 2 firmware supports built-in GBA and browser patching.  So does any cart that YSMenu supports (DSTT, SCDS1, R4).   I'm sure there are others.

-Bri


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 30, 2008)

roguetrip said:
			
		

> yay, now only if my EDGE comes in the mail this week!!




You and me both. I grabbed mine off of Dealextreme, not knowing how slow their shipping is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, I really hope that some more features like slow-mo get released.


----------



## lenselijer (Aug 31, 2008)

i don't know if thats possible, hardware wise it isnt an exact clone of the cyclods.

for cyclods you install the menu on the card itself, but for edge you need edge.dat on the microsd card, so it seems like the edge is missing 1 chip.


----------



## WanZZZone (Sep 4, 2008)

Can you help me with my EDGE? 
Yesterday, I played with EDGE and it's still work normally. On the next day I open my DS and the EDGE just showing "BOOTING"
and when i put it on my computer the memory is blank, there is no data but, when i look at the properties the memory isn't blank it showing the used memory is 1.70GB but the memory is blank. 
What i want to ask is:
1. Do EDGE can delete all the memory? How
2. What is the solution for my memory?

Thx before. Sorry if there is misspell letter


----------



## jfdz (Sep 6, 2008)

I guess you have to reformat the microsd card to FAT then download the OS at the edge website.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 19, 2009)

iT wOnt wOrk oN EDGE


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Mar 19, 2009)

Good job. You just bumped a very old thread.


----------



## Brian117 (Mar 19, 2009)

What an ass.


----------

